# Craftsman Exact-I-Cut Insert



## LGrey (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello again everyone!

So, this new, to me, table saw has a plastic yellow Exact-I-Cut insert. I have never used one before and have found no info on how to use it in the manual.

I did find a little info on the net where people were talking about measuring cuts with it. However, I don't really understand why, or when, you would use the Exact-I-Cut insert. In other words, the light bulb isn't coming on.

So, is there an on-line tutorial or guide out there any of you could point me to?

Thanks for the help!

Cheers!

Larry
Kansas, USA

Our House Restoration Blog
http://simpsonsfolly.blogspot.com/

My '63 SIIa 88 Land Rover Blog
http://grover-the-rover.blogspot.com/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Again, I don't have this saw but from what I can gather from some other sites, it is designed to allow you to put a pencil mark on the saw table top that will locate the position of the cutting edge of the saw blade. In effect, you are creating an extended "cut line". This is helpful because you don't have to "nick" the board with the blade to see if you have the work piece properly positioned.

I often use a straight edge and a scribe to do the same thing. The bad part of this method is that it permanently marks the table top. If you change blades, the line may not be accurate due to changes in the blade thickness and you can end up with a bunch of scribed lines and it is difficult to remember which one is for which blade.


----------



## Hersh (Mar 24, 2008)

The Exact-I-Cut plastic insert is meant to allow you to place a pencil mark that registers with either side of the saw curf, so that you may more exactly align your board for cross-cuts. I have pencil marks for both sides of the saw blade, thus defining the where the blade kerf is for all 90 degree cuts. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

Ditto what Hersh said. I cover my marks with clear tape if I am going to use the same blade for a while to keep the marks from wearing off.


----------



## Steelmum (Jul 21, 2007)

I also have this saw. My husband used it and was amazed how accurate it was. I made a cut and marked it with a pencil. Works great.


----------



## LGrey (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmm….I understand what you all are saying, but I'm still not tracking.

I understand making the mark to see where it lines up with either side of the blade, but how does it help when the insert is covered by the piece of would you are cutting? For example, if I have a board that is 12" wide and I want to cut it right down the middle, the insert would be covered by the board.

I'm not even sure if I'm asking this correctly…..


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

You typically use this as a guide for cross cutting. Position the board on the miter gauge. Line up the mark on you board with the mark on your insert. When you push the board into the blade, the blade should hit exactly on the mark on the board.


----------



## LGrey (Dec 14, 2008)

Okay…the light bulb is coming on!!!!


----------



## LGrey (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey - the one on this table saw is plastic. I have the top to a Craftsman #113.299130 12" Table Saw from 1974 that includes a complete metal (brass?) cut indicator assembly. Since the yellow plastic one is not in the pest shape, could the metal one be put in it's place?


----------



## Dave99 (Jun 8, 2013)

Grey, You can find the Exact i cut inserts on ebay or searsparts.co


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

dave99….....welcome to the forum. please note the thread you replied to is >3 years old.


----------

